# How the "Dunking Duck" works! by a physicist with an Irish accent!



## ajapale (27 May 2011)

How the drinking bird works. [VIDEO]


----------



## horusd (28 May 2011)

Thanks for this ajapale, very interesting. [broken link removed] another great one from the same site.

I've signed up for the brain training course advertised on the site. It looks really good as it's endorsed by Stanford Uni. It's called Lumosity . Click here.


PS You get a free trial at lumosity, but it's 5.99 pm after that.


----------



## horusd (28 May 2011)

Sorry for hijacking ajapale but I watched this one as well about the sheer scale of the universe. [broken link removed] is awsome.


----------



## ajapale (29 May 2011)

Thanks for the other links from the same site.

Does anyone know who the physisist with the Irish accent is? I cant see any credits.


----------



## mf1 (29 May 2011)

http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/physics/people/philip.moriarty

mf


----------



## ajapale (29 May 2011)

Thanks mf1!

[broken link removed] 



> He’s featured in several of the University of Nottingham’s_sixty symbols_  videos, which I personally think are fantastic for explaining some  complex, and sometimes weird physics in an accessible way without  dumbing down.



and the Sixty Symbols - Physics and Astronomy videos are marvellous!


----------



## Complainer (2 Jun 2011)

ajapale said:


> How the "Dunking Duck" works! by a physicist with an Irish accent!


With an occasional twist of Geordie built in there.


----------

